# Tomato Chutney recipe needed



## hotdog (Aug 2, 2016)

I have a glut of red tomatoes and I'm looking for a tried and tested tomato chutney recipe. I've lost the recipe for the one I made a few years ago (which was delicious!)  I don't always trust the impersonal recommendations by Mr. Google so grandmother's recipe would be good


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 2, 2016)

hotdog said:


> I have a glut of red tomatoes and I'm looking for a tried and tested tomato chutney recipe. I've lost the recipe for the one I made a few years ago (which was delicious!)  I don't always trust the impersonal recommendations by Mr. Google so grandmother's recipe would be good


Sorry, can't help with ripe tomatoes but if you end up with a glut of unripe ones at the end of the season I have my Grandmother's recipe for green tomato chutney. Don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2016)

Another option is to freeze diced tomatoes and use them later as you would canned/tinned tomatoes. Cut them in half, place on a baking sheet and broil/grill till skins are wrinkled and loosened. Use tongs to remove the skins and cut the tomatoes into pieces. Place two-cup portions in plastic bags, label and freeze.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't often make chutney, but I would check out the chutney recipes in the Ball Blue Book.  Your local extension agencies would also be able to provide you with some TNT.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2016)

Dawg, they don't have Cooperative Extension in the UK


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2016)

Oopsy.  

The extension agencies do have websites.  I like NDSU's and Georgia's.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes, Georgia's is the home of the National Center for Home Food Preservation.

http://nchfp.uga.edu


----------



## hotdog (Aug 6, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> Sorry, can't help with ripe tomatoes but if you end up with a glut of unripe ones at the end of the season I have my Grandmother's recipe for green tomato chutney. Don't hesitate to ask.



Yes please! I have just picked a bowl of green tomatoes as my plants now have blight.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 8, 2016)

hotdog said:


> Yes please! I have just picked a bowl of green tomatoes as my plants now have blight.


Ok, I'm not at home just now but I'll look it out and post it next time I'm near a terminal - probably tomorrow.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2016)

Here are a chutney and a relish recipe using green tomatoes. I have two of her books and they're great. 

http://foodinjars.com/2010/11/green-tomato-chutney/

http://foodinjars.com/2010/10/small-batch-pickled-green-tomatoes/


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 15, 2016)

hotdog said:


> Yes please! I have just picked a bowl of green tomatoes as my plants now have blight.


Sorry for the delay, I had to chase up the person I'd lent the recipe to.

Green Tomato Chutney

4lb green tomatoes wiped and any bad parts cut out
1lb cooking apples (or any sharp flavoured apples) Peeled cored and finely               chopped or coarsely grated
1lb onions peeled and finely chopped
8 ozs sultanas (or raisins) chopped 
1 level tablespoon (15g) of salt 
1 level teaspoon (5g)mustard seed
1 level teaspoon (5g) ground ginger
1/4 level teaspoon cayenne pepper
1pint (20 ounces - the recipe is English) - the brown stuff - it has the best flavour for this chutney)
1lb soft brown sugar (The real stuff not the refined sugar dyed to look like brown sugar)

Put veg and fruit in a large pan with the spices and half the vinegar, cover with a lid and cook gently stirring regularly for 1-2 hours until the ingredients are soft and pulpy.

Mix the sugar with the remaining vinegar and add to the mixture. Stirring thoroughly bring the conttents up to the boil, then cook gently without a lid until the mixture is thick and there is no free vinegar remaining in the pan.

Pour at once into hot, dry, sterilised jars and fill to within 1/2 an inch of the rim of the jar. Cover and seal immediately. Doing this while the jars and contents are still red hot you'll get a good seal and there is no need to can them after sealing. (The same applies to jam and marmalade.)

Mason jars (or Kilner jars in UK) are ideal for this. I sterilise mine while the chutney is cooking by washing in hot soapy water, rinsing and then drying in a low oven, keeping them there until the chutney is ready.


----------

